# Kiwi's Physical Changes



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*Hello Everyone, its been a long time since the last time i visit this Site  Hope Everyone are well. Ive been busy for the past few months. My feathered friends are doin well, my favorite fischers, kiwi and apple are doin good too.

Ever since i bought my fischers, im a bit confused with their sexes, although i believe that Kiwi is a Male and Apple is Female, but one day i noticed them "Mating" and was so happy but the thing is... Apple act as a male and kiwi as female, and after few days.. I saw some changes with kiwi's physical look, can u please help guys if kiwis layin eggs soon? &#128522; i really cant wait anymore and feelin so excited coz i have them for more than a year, and always seen them fighting but not a serious fight, lol and now seen them mating and makes me think that .. It really takes a long time to trust their partner. 
I include Photos of them specially kiwis lower tummy. I really need ur opinions  Thanks in advance and im glad to be here again <3*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Indeed, you should expect some eggs in the next days. No doubt Kiwi is eggnant.
What I have noticed with my Fischers is that the females are bigger in overall size and their eyes are also bigger and more round while the males are smaller in body size and their eyes are also a bit small and more almond shaped as well. This is what I have noticed in my flock with my proven females and males, may just be a coincidence and it takes a sharp eye to notice the subtleties on eye shape.

Best of luck with them! :fingerx:


----------



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*


aluz said:



Indeed, you should expect some eggs in the next days. No doubt Kiwi is eggnant.
What I have noticed with my Fischers is that the females are bigger in overall size and their eyes are also bigger and more round while the males are smaller in body size and their eyes are also a bit small and more almond shaped as well. This is what I have noticed in my flock with my proven females and males, may just be a coincidence and it takes a sharp eye to notice the subtleties on eye shape.

Best of luck with them! :fingerx:

Click to expand...

Aluz, I like that.. "Eggnant" lol  oh my.. Im so excited!!  Thanks Dear, now i need to monitor Kiwi and give all the care that she needs 

I would love to update you after few days ^_^ 
Thank you very much *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, please do!! 
You can even make a thread over at the "Other Birds" section of Talk Budgies of your Fischer's breeding journey. I would love to follow it!
I did breeding journals for mine there.


----------



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*


aluz said:



Yes, please do!! 
You can even make a thread over at the "Other Birds" section of Talk Budgies of your Fischer's breeding journey. I would love to follow it!
I did breeding journals for mine there.

Click to expand...

Oh wow such a good Idea  ok sure i will 
Yayyy feeling excited soooooo much *


----------

